# Wie bekomme ich...



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

diese beschissenen Popups weg. Immer wenn ich eine Seite aufmache klickt auch ein Werbe-Fenster auf. Ich bekomme erzählt, dass ich Spyware habe und vieles mehr. Gibt´s ein Mittel die Dinger zu stoppen??
Gruß Scharf


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2004)

Was poppt den up?
Internetexplorer während dem Surfen oder einfach so?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*popup*

Bei jedem Wechsel auf eine neue Seite bzw. Link bekomme ich ein bzw. in Folge Popups, dass ich Spyware auf meinem PC habe, dass ich (im nächsten Fenster) einen Klick tun muß um meinen PC von Spyware zu befreien usw. usw. 
Wenn ich die Popups nicht schliesse (nur ablege = kleinmache) kommen Variationen des Anbieters. 
Wenn ich das erste Fenster aber schliesse, bekomme ich bei jedem Seitenwechsel bzw. anklicken eines Links immer wieder das erste Popup mit dem "You have Spyware on your Computer".
Ich gehe davon aus, dass etwas auf meinem PC hinterlegt ist und danach schreit diese Popups zu aktivieren. Aber wo finde ich diese Sachen?
Gruß vom Scharf


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2004)

Am besten holst Du Dir mal Spybot Search & Destroy, das es kostenlos unter http://safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download gibt.
Das sollte die meisten derartigen Probleme beheben können...


----------



## virenscanner (24 Juni 2004)

Sollte Spybot S+D nicht erfolgreich sein, so könntest Du mal ein HiJackThis-Log als Attachment posten.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

*popup*

Spybot habe ich schon und es bringt keinen Erfolg.
Gruß scharf


----------



## wohim (28 Juni 2004)

*dann instlier einen PopUp Blocker.*

hallo,

da kann ich dir nur zu einen PopUp Blocker raten.

da ich sehr gern mit den IE arbeite, habe ich mir den kostenlosen IE-Browser Aufsatz (http://www.avantbrowser.com/) AvantBrower installiert.

bei diesen Aufsatz kann man die lästigen PopUps unterbinden .
Und bei einigen Bankseiten zulassen.

und oder eben einen Browser wechsel vornemen.
da gibt es reichlich, doch einige sollte man selber kennen lernen.

da kann ich noch den Mozila Firebord und oder auch den Firefox empfehlen.

die haben ebenso einen PopUp Blocker...

jedoch kann und möchte ich keine Garantie geben.

Gruss wohim


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*Spyware popup und CmdLineExt02.dll*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe selbes, oben gennantes Problem, und vermute mal, obwohl ich eigentlich von diesem ganzen spyware und dialer sachen nicht viel Ahnung habe, dass dafür ein Datei aus dem Temp ordner damit zu tun hat, die trotz löschens (wenn es mal klappt) immer wieder auftaucht. Das ist immer eine .dat Datei, die immer mal anders heisst (z.B. mbef). Desweiteren taucht im Temp Ordner außerdem ständig diese misteröse CmdLineExt02.dll auf, die sich meistens auch nicht löschen lässt und ständig wieder auftaucht. Habe dazu nur eine brauchbare Seite bei google gefunden (http://abates.livejournal.com/57538.html), doch weiß ich meistens nicht, was da vorgeschlagen wird. Vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen....

Grüße ihs


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2004)

Hier handelt es sich um ziemlich hartnäckige Spyware.
Folgende Schritte sollten helfen:
1. Safe Reboot (Abgesicherter Modus / F8 beim Booten)
2. Löschen der Ordnerinhalte von TemporaryInternetFiles und Temp
3. Starten des Registry-Editors (regedit) und nach CmdLineExt02.dll suchen, alle gefundenen Einträge löschen.
4. Neustart des Rechners
5. Virenscanner aktualisieren und den Rechner komplett scannen.
6. Adaware 6 runterladen, aktualisieren und den Rechner scannen.

Ach ja, und den Verursacher (KaZaaLite2.6, diverse gecrackte Spiele werden genannt) nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## netty (16 Juli 2004)

Scharf schrieb:
			
		

> diese beschissenen Popups weg. Immer wenn ich eine Seite aufmache klickt auch ein Werbe-Fenster auf. Ich bekomme erzählt, dass ich Spyware habe und vieles mehr. Gibt´s ein Mittel die Dinger zu stoppen??
> Gruß Scharf



Im Forum unter "Allgemeines" gibt es ein Link zu Popups.
Guck mal da rein...könnte Dir helfen.
Lieben Gruß


----------

